# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نمونه شروع موفق از دی ماه!

## keyvann

روزگار همگی به خیر دوستان.هر ساله از یک ماه بعد از شروع تابستون موج یه سوال شروع میشه! از الان...آره یا نه؟! میشه یا نه؟! و این روند تا یک ماه قبل از کنکور و حتی نزدیک تر ادامه پیدا میکنه.وقتی میخوایم در این زمینه دنبال نمونه ها بگردیم،باید کلی دست و پا بزنیم و اونا رو از زیر خاک بیرون بکشیم و بعدش بگیم آخییییش!پس نمونش هست و خیلیا بعد از اون باز به راه خودشون(وقت تلف کردن) تا نوبت بعدی پرسیدن این سوال ادامه میدن! میدونید چرا این نمونه ها خیلی کم هستن؟! چون کمتر کسی هست که از قدرتای مغزش به شکل درست استفاده کنه.چون کمتر کسی هست که وقتی یک بار شنید که آره میشه بسم الله بگه و با یه یا علی محکم شروع کنه.خیلیا تازه بعد از شنیدن آره میشه موج دوم استراحتشون رو شروع میکنن!چیزی که دقیقا برعکسش باید انجام بشه!
حالا این همه نوشتم که چی بشه؟!
عنوان تاپیک رو یه بار دیگه بخونید : نمونه شروع موفق از دی ماه!
من از امروز شروع کردم! به تاریخ دوشنبه 15/10/99
پشت کنکوری تجربی ام و با یه رتبه ی بد! +رتبت چند شده پارسال؟! -بد!خیلی بد! +حالا حدودی بگو حداقل که ما بدونیم با چه پایه ای پشت موندی! -باشه رفیق حدوی میگم.وقتی یکی بهت میگه رتبم بد شده...خیلی بد شده...تو چه رتبه ای تو ذهنت متصور میشی؟! من از اونم بدترم!!! دیگه حدود بهتر از این؟! با توجه به همون رتبه هم پایم خیلی ضعیفه!
از امروز تا خود روز کنکور هم هر شب بعد از پایان مطالعم گزارش کارم رو داخل همین تاپیک مینوسم که به صورت مستند و به یادگار برای خودم و بقیه ی کنکوری ها سال های بعد بمونه!
خدایا چنان کن سرانجام کار/ تو خوشنود باشی و ما رستگار
پ.ن: همینجا بگم دوستان...برنامم خیلی متفاوته و احتمالا 99درصد شما ها وقتی گزارش کار منو ببنید بگید برنامت اشتباهه و اینا!پیشاپیش میگم که دوستان برنامم متفاوته ولی تا تهش رو چیدم!مشکلی نیست!میخوام راهم رو ادامه بدم! مرسی ازتون!
پ.ن: این تاپیک از 15 دی ماه 99 تا خود کنکور هر شب ویرایش میشه و گزارش اون شبم رو به بهش اضافه میکنم!


بسم الله
اولین گزارش
#گزارش_شماره_1
تاریخ : دوشنبه 15/10/99

ادیت به تاریخ 19/10/99 : 
+وایسا وایسا ببینم! چیشد الان؟! -چی چیشد؟! +همین گزارش کارات که هر شب مینوشتی دیگه! جا زدی نه؟! میخوای فرار کنی آثار جرمو پاک کنی؟!  - بسه بسه وایسا تند نرو  :Yahoo (1):  یکم دندون رو جیگر میذاشتی خودم داشتم مینوشتم که توضیح بدم! من جا بزنم؟! نه عزیز من جا نمیزنم جا میذارم  :Yahoo (1):  و اون تکه آخرش!!!!!!! آثار جرم؟! فرار؟! رفیق فک کنم بد گرفتی قضیه رو! اولا که من هرگز این تاپیکو پاک نمیکنم!دوما باید بهت بگم که من تو کنکور موفق شدم! +چیییییی؟! چی میگی داداش امروز که تاااازه 19 دی ماهه کو تا کنکور کو تا اعلام نتایج!!! توهم زدی؟! -اوهوم.شاید! به نظرم من همون روز 15 دی ماه که استارتو زدم موفق شدم.موفق از نظر من اونی هست که تلاش میکنه و من مطمئنم هیچ تلاشی بی نتیجه نیست.دیر و زود داره ولی سوخت و سوز نداره! ایشالا به اون موفقتیه که منظور تو هم هست میرسم! خدا هست! +عجب! خوشمان آمد!  - فدایی داری  :Yahoo (1): 
و اما میخواستم این تغییری که میخواستم بگم و تو هم دربارش پرسیدی رو توضیح بدم.
من از دوشنبه 15 دی ماه تا پنج شنبه 18 دی ماه هر شب گزارش میدادم.یه چند دلیل میخوام رویه رو تغییر بدم و #هفتگی گزارشامو بنویسم. +عه چرا؟!  -دو دقیقه دندون رو جیگر بذار! یکی از دلیلا اینه که میخوام هر شب نیام داخل هزارتوی فضای مجازی! واقعا برگشتنمون از مجازی با خداست :/ وقتمو میگیره و مشغولم میکنه.برا همین از همین امشب که جمعست تا آخرین جمعه که میشه روز کنکور هر جمعه شب میام و یه گزارش کلی از کل اون هفتم مینویسم. و اما دلیل دومم این بود که دلیل اول خیلی برام مهم بود!
مدل گزارش دادنو هم یکم متفاوت تر خواهم نوشت و همچین یکم خودمونی میشه!
پس بریم که اولین گزارش هفتگی رو ببینیم : (این #گزارش_شماره_1 روزانه رو پاک نمیکنم به یادگار بمونه اسمش :/ )

بسم الله
#گزارش_شماره_1     از دوشنبه 15/10/99 الی جمعه 19/10/99 
خببببب!به سلامتی و به لطف خدا این هفته دیگه از وسطاش استارتو زدم.یه چیزیو دقت کردین؟! از شنبه شروع نکردم  :Yahoo (1):  یعنی منتظر شنبه ی موعود  که هیچ وقت نمیرسه نموندم  :Yahoo (1):  خب این درس اول.حالا چیا خوندم این 5 روز؟! کل زیست شناسی دهم رو از روی کتاب درسی خوندم به همراه درسنامه های مختصری که داخل قسمت پاسخ تشریحی کتاب جامع خیلی سبز هست و تست های غیر ترکیبیشون رو به جز آزمونای انتهای فصل زدم!

خب خب خب.این بار به تاریخ 26/10/99 اومدم سایت ولی برا گزارش هفتگی اومدم؟! نچ :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (4): 
چرا نه حالا؟!
این هفته خووووب به مفهوم یه شعر پی بردم...اونجا که عطار میگه :
*ای مرد رونده مــــرد بـــیچاره مبـاش/ از خـویش مشو برون و آواره مباش**/در باطن خویش کن سفر چون مردان اهـــل نظری، تو اهل نظــاره مبـاش**/گر مردرهی راه نهــــــان بایـــد رفت /صـد بادیه را به یک زمان باید رفت**/گر می خواهی که راهت انجــــام دهد منزل همــه در درون جـان باید رفت**/گر مردرهی میان خـون بــایــــد رفت /از پــای فتــاده ســرنـگون بایـد رفت/*
*تو پـای به راه درنــه و هیـــچ مـپرس/ خـود راه بگویدت که چـون باید رفت

مخصوصا دو بیت آخرش خیلی خفنه.میگه آقاااا...خااااانم...عزیز من....تو فقط شروع کن.برو تو مسیر.تو خود مسیر متوجه میشی که باید چیگاراکنی.

**واقعا گل فرمایش کرده...گل 
حالا این همه مقدمه چینی کردم که چی بگم؟!
من حتی با همین شروع کوتاه مدتم داخل خیلی چیزا تغییرات ایجاد کردم.از برنامه تا مدل و ساعت درس خوندن و ...
مدل برنامم رو که دیگه نگم براتون...کلا یه چیز دیگه شد!
چند تا پروژه برا خودم تدارک دیدم داخل برنامم!WOW
پس نتیجه اخلاقی : تو فقط شروع کن خودت میفهمی باید چیکارا کنی!
حالا من به جای جمعه ها در پایان هر پروژه ای که برای خودم تعریف کردم گزارش میدم!
هر پروژه ای که تعریف کردم احتمالا یه چیزی حدود 1 ماه وقت ببره! البته پروژه اول یکم از بقیه بیشتر...
پس فعلا تا پایان پروژه ی 1. بد قولم خودتونید 
فقط در همین حد بگم که به جاهای خوبی رسیدم داخل همین 10 یازده روز! وای و افسوس به حال اونایی که شروع نمیکنن!پاشو رفیق به خدا زشته تلاش نمیکنی!

*

----------


## MoonlessNight

موفق باشین به راهتون ادامه بدین .

----------


## golii

حالا که تصمیمتون رو گرفتین ان شاء الله مصمم پیش برید و پیوسته بخونین...موفق باشی

----------


## Yasna14

موفق باشی دوست عزیز..

----------


## _Joseph_

به این میگن یه تاپیک دی ماهی درست و حسابی 
عالی باشی کیوان جان

----------


## Eli..

موفق باشین.من تا الان یه چیزایی خوندم اما کم و دست پا شکسته.اونم عمومی بیشتر.این ۱۵ روز هم اصلا نخوندم.تقریبا میشه گفت تازه شروع میکنم.

----------


## high.target

_موفق باشی
فقط
درگیر مجازی نشو
به حرفای اطرافیان هم گوش نده
هر کی ام گف ننیتونی به روش لبخند بزن و بگو من اونی میشم ک داستانشو واسه بچه هاتون تعریف میکنین
تو موفقی
درگیر حاشیه نشو
لطفا_

----------


## Sonia.sharifi

موفق باشین :Y (518): 
منم تازه شروع کردم ایشالا که هممون ب چیزایی ک میخوایم برسیم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## high-flown

موفق باشی دوست عزیز.ولی یه توصیه برات دارم نه تنهاتو برای همه،من کنکوری99بودم امسال پشت کنکورم سال قبل قسمت حرکت شناسی ودینامیک روکلن حذف کردم ینی کلا سمتش نرفتم چون متنفربودم زبان روحذف کردم چون گفتم متنفرم وخیلی قسمتای دیگه پریروزبرای اولین برروی ترسم پاگذاشتم وحرکت شناسی خوندم جمعاصدتاتست هم نزدم ولی درست درمون تحلیل کردم رفتم سه تاتست 99روجواب دادم تقریباتوتایم3دقیقه2تاتستود  رست زدم یکی نزده. آره منی که ازحرکت متنفربودم میخواستم بگم رفقا به حرفای بقیه کارتون نباشه شماراه خودتونوبرید قسم میخورم جواب میگیرید.

----------


## indomitable

*موفقیت را بنوش*

----------


## Amirsh23

> روزگار همگی به خیر دوستان.هر ساله از یک ماه بعد از شروع تابستون موج یه سوال شروع میشه! از الان...آره یا نه؟! میشه یا نه؟! و این روند تا یک ماه قبل از کنکور و حتی نزدیک تر ادامه پیدا میکنه.وقتی میخوایم در این زمینه دنبال نمونه ها بگردیم،باید کلی دست و پا بزنیم و اونا رو از زیر خاک بیرون بکشیم و بعدش بگیم آخییییش!پس نمونش هست و خیلیا بعد از اون باز به راه خودشون(وقت تلف کردن) تا نوبت بعدی پرسیدن این سوال ادامه میدن! میدونید چرا این نمونه ها خیلی کم هستن؟! چون کمتر کسی هست که از قدرتای مغزش به شکل درست استفاده کنه.چون کمتر کسی هست که وقتی یک بار شنید که آره میشه بسم الله بگه و با یه یا علی محکم شروع کنه.خیلیا تازه بعد از شنیدن آره میشه موج دوم استراحتشون رو شروع میکنن!چیزی که دقیقا برعکسش باید انجام بشه!
> حالا این همه نوشتم که چی بشه؟!
> عنوان تاپیک رو یه بار دیگه بخونید : نمونه شروع موفق از دی ماه!
> من از امروز شروع کردم! به تاریخ دوشنبه 15/10/99
> پشت کنکوری تجربی ام و با یه رتبه ی بد! +رتبت چند شده پارسال؟! -بد!خیلی بد! +حالا حدودی بگو حداقل که ما بدونیم با چه پایه ای پشت موندی! -باشه رفیق حدوی میگم.وقتی یکی بهت میگه رتبم بد شده...خیلی بد شده...تو چه رتبه ای تو ذهنت متصور میشی؟! من از اونم بدترم!!! دیگه حدود بهتر از این؟! با توجه به همون رتبه هم پایم خیلی ضعیفه!
> از امروز تا خود روز کنکور هم هر شب بعد از پایان مطالعم گزارش کارم رو داخل همین تاپیک مینوسم که به صورت مستند و به یادگار برای خودم و بقیه ی کنکوری ها سال های بعد بمونه!
> خدایا چنان کن سرانجام کار/ تو خوشنود باشی و ما رستگار
> پ.ن: همینجا بگم دوستان...برنامم خیلی متفاوته و احتمالا 99درصد شما ها وقتی گزارش کار منو ببنید بگید برنامت اشتباهه و اینا!پیشاپیش میگم که دوستان برنامم متفاوته ولی تا تهش رو چیدم!مشکلی نیست!میخوام راهم رو ادامه بدم! مرسی ازتون!
> 
> ...


این همه رای مثبت تشکر معنیش اینه 
 برو درسته !

----------


## seyed..yousefi

تلاش کن.خدا به همرات :Y (482):  :Y (482): 
انشاالله به بهترینا برسی :Y (605):  :Y (605): 

موفق باشی :Y (694):

----------


## -Shirin-

از ته دل آرزوی موفقیت میکنم واسه همه :Yahoo (8): 
برو جلو قدرتممممند موفق میشی :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Nine

خدا قوت

----------


## keyvann

دوستان واقعا خیلی خیلی ممنون از همتون.ببخشید تعداد زیاده یکی یکی ریپ نمیزنم.دم همتون گرم.کلی حس خوب از پیاماتون گرفتم.ممنون از همتون که آرزوی موفقیت کردید.مرسی.ایشاالا که هممون موفق میشیم.تعدادی از دوستان یه سری نصیحتا کردن.دمتون گرم از شما هم واقعا ممنونم بابت راهنماییتون.یکی دو نفرم گفتن که ما هم از صفر میخوایم شروع کنیم و اینا.پس بسم الله رفیق.پاشو با هم بریم که موفقیت در انتظارمونه ایشالا.
بازم بازم معذرت میخوام واقعا ازتون دوستان که یکی یکی ریپ نزدم جواب بدم واقعا ممنونم بابت محبت هاتون.ایشالا اگه عمری باشه بعد از کنکور میام خدمتتون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amirsh23

> دوستان واقعا خیلی خیلی ممنون از همتون.ببخشید تعداد زیاده یکی یکی ریپ نمیزنم.دم همتون گرم.کلی حس خوب از پیاماتون گرفتم.ممنون از همتون که آرزوی موفقیت کردید.مرسی.ایشاالا که هممون موفق میشیم.تعدادی از دوستان یه سری نصیحتا کردن.دمتون گرم از شما هم واقعا ممنونم بابت راهنماییتون.یکی دو نفرم گفتن که ما هم از صفر میخوایم شروع کنیم و اینا.پس بسم الله رفیق.پاشو با هم بریم که موفقیت در انتظارمونه ایشالا.
> بازم بازم معذرت میخوام واقعا ازتون دوستان که یکی یکی ریپ نزدم جواب بدم واقعا ممنونم بابت محبت هاتون.ایشالا اگه عمری باشه بعد از کنکور میام خدمتتون


دمت گرم از این خوشم اومد که تاپیکو زدی ننشستی ببینی بقیه چی میگن رفتی ۲ روز دیگه اومدی

----------


## Fatemeh jhnp

> روزگار همگی به خیر دوستان.هر ساله از یک ماه بعد از شروع تابستون موج یه سوال شروع میشه! از الان...آره یا نه؟! میشه یا نه؟! و این روند تا یک ماه قبل از کنکور و حتی نزدیک تر ادامه پیدا میکنه.وقتی میخوایم در این زمینه دنبال نمونه ها بگردیم،باید کلی دست و پا بزنیم و اونا رو از زیر خاک بیرون بکشیم و بعدش بگیم آخییییش!پس نمونش هست و خیلیا بعد از اون باز به راه خودشون(وقت تلف کردن) تا نوبت بعدی پرسیدن این سوال ادامه میدن! میدونید چرا این نمونه ها خیلی کم هستن؟! چون کمتر کسی هست که از قدرتای مغزش به شکل درست استفاده کنه.چون کمتر کسی هست که وقتی یک بار شنید که آره میشه بسم الله بگه و با یه یا علی محکم شروع کنه.خیلیا تازه بعد از شنیدن آره میشه موج دوم استراحتشون رو شروع میکنن!چیزی که دقیقا برعکسش باید انجام بشه!
> حالا این همه نوشتم که چی بشه؟!
> عنوان تاپیک رو یه بار دیگه بخونید : نمونه شروع موفق از دی ماه!
> من از امروز شروع کردم! به تاریخ دوشنبه 15/10/99
> پشت کنکوری تجربی ام و با یه رتبه ی بد! +رتبت چند شده پارسال؟! -بد!خیلی بد! +حالا حدودی بگو حداقل که ما بدونیم با چه پایه ای پشت موندی! -باشه رفیق حدوی میگم.وقتی یکی بهت میگه رتبم بد شده...خیلی بد شده...تو چه رتبه ای تو ذهنت متصور میشی؟! من از اونم بدترم!!! دیگه حدود بهتر از این؟! با توجه به همون رتبه هم پایم خیلی ضعیفه!
> از امروز تا خود روز کنکور هم هر شب بعد از پایان مطالعم گزارش کارم رو داخل همین تاپیک مینوسم که به صورت مستند و به یادگار برای خودم و بقیه ی کنکوری ها سال های بعد بمونه!
> خدایا چنان کن سرانجام کار/ تو خوشنود باشی و ما رستگار
> پ.ن: همینجا بگم دوستان...برنامم خیلی متفاوته و احتمالا 99درصد شما ها وقتی گزارش کار منو ببنید بگید برنامت اشتباهه و اینا!پیشاپیش میگم که دوستان برنامم متفاوته ولی تا تهش رو چیدم!مشکلی نیست!میخوام راهم رو ادامه بدم! مرسی ازتون!
> پ.ن: این تاپیک از 15 دی ماه 99 تا خود کنکور هر شب ویرایش میشه و گزارش اون شبم رو به بهش اضافه میکنم!
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز. براتون از صمیم قلب آرزوی موفقیت میکنم ‌. شما از کتاب درسنامه جامعه خیلی سبز واسه زیست استفاده می کنید که نویسندش موسی بیات هست ؟ اگه آره بانک تست زیست در کنار این درسنامه چی کار می کنید ؟ و آیا همین درسنامه جامع برای کسی که زیست خیلی ضعیفه خوبه و متوجه میشه یا نه ؟ شما هم گفتید خیلی ضعیف هستید آیا این کتاب براتون خوبه ؟و باهاش یاد می گیرید زیست رو مثلا جاهای سخت و مفهومات رو ؟

----------


## keyvann

> سلام دوست عزیز. براتون از صمیم قلب آرزوی موفقیت میکنم ‌. شما از کتاب درسنامه جامعه خیلی سبز واسه زیست استفاده می کنید که نویسندش موسی بیات هست ؟ اگه آره بانک تست زیست در کنار این درسنامه چی کار می کنید ؟ و آیا همین درسنامه جامع برای کسی که زیست خیلی ضعیفه خوبه و متوجه میشه یا نه ؟ شما هم گفتید خیلی ضعیف هستید آیا این کتاب براتون خوبه ؟و باهاش یاد می گیرید زیست رو مثلا جاهای سخت و مفهومات رو ؟


سلام.مرسی از شما.امیدوارم شما هم موفق باشید.من برای درسنامه از همون کادرهایی که داخل قسمت پاسخنامه کتاب زیست جامع پینوکیو هست استفاده میکنم.اون کتابی که شما هم فرمودید بله دیدم و دارم ولی استفاده نمیکنم.و در کل به جز مبحث ژنتیک قصد ندارم درسنامه های کامل برای درس زیست بخونم.اون کتابی که فرمودید بله کتاب خوبی هست و خب به هر حال اصلا کاربرد این کتاب همینه.تفهیم مطالب.خب به هر حال یه کتابیه که کاملا درسنامست و باید این کارو کنه.

----------


## keyvann

خب این اولین پایان هفته ی من بود! یه سری ویرایش داخل تاپیک انجام دادم. آپ میکنم شاید یه نفر دید و به خودش اومد! در این صورت میتونم بگم خوش اومد!

----------


## moboer

> روزگار همگی به خیر دوستان.هر ساله از یک ماه بعد از شروع تابستون موج یه سوال شروع میشه! از الان...آره یا نه؟! میشه یا نه؟! و این روند تا یک ماه قبل از کنکور و حتی نزدیک تر ادامه پیدا میکنه.وقتی میخوایم در این زمینه دنبال نمونه ها بگردیم،باید کلی دست و پا بزنیم و اونا رو از زیر خاک بیرون بکشیم و بعدش بگیم آخییییش!پس نمونش هست و خیلیا بعد از اون باز به راه خودشون(وقت تلف کردن) تا نوبت بعدی پرسیدن این سوال ادامه میدن! میدونید چرا این نمونه ها خیلی کم هستن؟! چون کمتر کسی هست که از قدرتای مغزش به شکل درست استفاده کنه.چون کمتر کسی هست که وقتی یک بار شنید که آره میشه بسم الله بگه و با یه یا علی محکم شروع کنه.خیلیا تازه بعد از شنیدن آره میشه موج دوم استراحتشون رو شروع میکنن!چیزی که دقیقا برعکسش باید انجام بشه!
> حالا این همه نوشتم که چی بشه؟!
> عنوان تاپیک رو یه بار دیگه بخونید : نمونه شروع موفق از دی ماه!
> من از امروز شروع کردم! به تاریخ دوشنبه 15/10/99
> پشت کنکوری تجربی ام و با یه رتبه ی بد! +رتبت چند شده پارسال؟! -بد!خیلی بد! +حالا حدودی بگو حداقل که ما بدونیم با چه پایه ای پشت موندی! -باشه رفیق حدوی میگم.وقتی یکی بهت میگه رتبم بد شده...خیلی بد شده...تو چه رتبه ای تو ذهنت متصور میشی؟! من از اونم بدترم!!! دیگه حدود بهتر از این؟! با توجه به همون رتبه هم پایم خیلی ضعیفه!
> از امروز تا خود روز کنکور هم هر شب بعد از پایان مطالعم گزارش کارم رو داخل همین تاپیک مینوسم که به صورت مستند و به یادگار برای خودم و بقیه ی کنکوری ها سال های بعد بمونه!
> خدایا چنان کن سرانجام کار/ تو خوشنود باشی و ما رستگار
> پ.ن: همینجا بگم دوستان...برنامم خیلی متفاوته و احتمالا 99درصد شما ها وقتی گزارش کار منو ببنید بگید برنامت اشتباهه و اینا!پیشاپیش میگم که دوستان برنامم متفاوته ولی تا تهش رو چیدم!مشکلی نیست!میخوام راهم رو ادامه بدم! مرسی ازتون!
> پ.ن: این تاپیک از 15 دی ماه 99 تا خود کنکور هر شب ویرایش میشه و گزارش اون شبم رو به بهش اضافه میکنم!
> ...


ایشالله یکی از افتخارای فروم سال آینده  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## تارت

میشه لطفا هر هفته ک گزارش میدی یه لیست از برنامه ی هفته ی ایندت بزاری ؟

----------


## تارت

اگه بزاری ممنونت میشم یه خلاصه ی کلی ازش بزار لطفااا

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط تارت


اگه بزاری ممنونت میشم یه خلاصه ی کلی ازش بزار لطفااا


یا منشن کن یا نقل بگیر وگرنه نمیبینه اونی ک باید ببینه*

----------


## keyvann

> اگه بزاری ممنونت میشم یه خلاصه ی کلی ازش بزار لطفااا


خسته نباشی دوست عزیز.ببین در کل چون دیر شروع کردم هدفم استفاده ی حداکثری  هست.یعنی چطوری؟! مثلا نمیام برا خودم تعریف کنم که امروز باید گفتارِ  فلان فصل فلانِ زیستو و فلان درس از فلان فصل ریاضی رو بخونم.نه.میام میگم  خب من تا ساعت مثلا دوازده باید این قسمت از برنامه ی زیستمو پیش ببرم و  نهایت تلاش و تمرکزم رو به کار میبرم که بیشترین مقدار ممکن رو بخونم و پیش  برم.بعد مثلا میبینم ساعت 11 شده و من یه فصل زیستو خوندم خب؟ اونجا قطع  میکنم برنامه زیستو و میرم سراغ ریاضی  و یه همچین برنامه ای رو پیش  میبرم.به صورت کلی هم بخوام بگم یه سری پروژه ها برا خودم بر اساس منابع  تعریف کردم.در کل خیلی پیچیدس و بخوام خیلی خوب توضیح بدم شاید حتی ساعت ها  وقتم رو بگیره.حتما بعد از کنکور تجربیاتم رو به اشتراک میذارم.

----------


## keyvann

کاملا قبول دارم یه مقدار توضیحم گنگ بود.به بزرگی خودت ببخش.

----------


## keyvann

من بازم از تمام عزیزان عذر میخوام که یکی یکی جواب لطفاتون رو نمیدم.به بزرگواری خودتون ببخشید.من ازتون عذر میخوام.مرسی از لطفتون! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## negarg4444

سلام و عرض خداقوت خدمت شما دوست کنکوری عزیز......واقعا احسنت و افرین میگم به شما بابت همچین تلاشی .....از ته ته قلبم از خدا میخوام که موفق ترین باشین وپیوستگی داشته باشین..میدونید ؟پیوستگی خیلی مهمه ...این که 1 ماه دیگه دقیقا همین شور و حال رو داشته باشین.من خودم از ابان شروع کردم با روزی 16 ساعت...الان شدیم 18 ساعت :Yahoo (5): خیلیا مثلا فک میکردم من اخرش جا میزنم(منظورم خانوادم نیستن )) و شاید به یه ماه نکشیده کم بیارم..ولی من کم نیاوردم و تا اخر بهمن تموم میکنم مرحله مطالعاتی رو..در این مسیری که در پیش دارین داشتن برنامه خیلی مهمه....مشاور دارین؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

ادامه بده دوست عزیز ،اخرش خوشه

----------

